# Sizing questions for Rapha/Gore Bike Wear



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I know, I know these clothing sizing questions are annoying! I am hoping someone can give me some opinion on sizing for Rapha and Gore. I am shopping for a new thermal jacket and some bib tights, along with a new LS jersey and maybe a new vest as well. Too much time on my hands as I rehab my shoulder after a nasty spill 2 weeks ago.

It seems like I am a tweener in sizing for both of these companies, between M and L. I have tried some Gore stuff locally and for example I fit M in the Phantom jacket nicely, but in the Countdown vest the M feels pretty snug. I am interested more in the Xenon jacket and tights, I know this is their "tight" fit so I wonder if I might need to L in the jacket but I am worried the arm length will be excessive. I probably need L in the tights for length. I have no idea on Rapha sizing as I have not tried any of their kit on, by their size charts it looks like I could do M. Should note that I like my kit to be snug in fit.

Would love any opinions from guys around my size: 6 feet tall, 33 inch waist, 38 chest, 32.5 inseam, 170 lbs (and growing with each day off the bike!). For reference I am size L upper/lower in Assos, size M upper/lower in Garneau, size L upper/lower in Capo (though I find their stuff varies in size badly).


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I am 6'3" tall and wear the medium jersey large knicks with Rapha.
The jersey cut is long at the back but this is AOK while on the bike.
I would actually think you may get away with a small if you like a tighter fitting jersey.

No experience with Gore.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

FWIW, I wear a L Gore Phantom II jacket and XL in Gore tights and XL Rapha jackets, bibs and jerseys. 

I find that the Gore tights are not as flexible/stretchy as other tights/knickers I've used. They are warm and windproof but tight at the joints.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

If you look at the Gore catalog, they have little 'fit icons' next to all their jackets/vests, etc. The Oxygen jacket is slim fit, the same stuff in a different model is more 'club fit' so it all depends on how you're built.

I have a lg Oxygen jacket at 5'8" 170# and its not loose by any stretch. 

HTH

M


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm 5'11" and 190. Had to get the XL Gore tights (not bibs, these go over bibs) because my legs are pretty big and I could barely move in the L tights. Tried on the phantom jacket and a medium fit me perfectly. I wear a L usually in jerseys and bibs, so take all this with a grain of salt. 

Best way to go is try them on at an LBS even if you aren't buying there.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Yup. You better try some stuff on for yourself. I'm 5'8", 155 pounds and wear a med. in everything Rapha.


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

I just bought an XL Gore Phantom II jacket. I'm 5'9", 175#, 41" chest, 30-32" inseam, 32" waist, and 16/34 dress shirt. Jacket fits well in chest, slightly loose waist/torso. Arm length is about right. I don't think the L would have fit in chest.


----------



## mkabar (Aug 20, 2011)

5'10, 155 lbs wear a small in Rapha.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

6'2" and 170lbs w/34" waist and 41" chest. I wear L in Gore jersey, but went with XL for my Phantom jacket so I'd have room for good layering underneath. 

I found the Gore L tights were not long enough, but the XL were too big in the waist so I went with PI.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Any suggestions on Rapha Deep Winter Bib Tight size for someone who is 5'11", 153 - 155 lbs, 32" waist/ 33" inseam with "developed" quads?


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm 5'8", 30ish" waist, 150-155 pounds and I sorta have big thighs. I wear a medium. I have extra length in the legs. I think you would be ok with med but see what other people say.


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm 6'0" and weigh 195lbs and just bought the Gore Oxygen 3 bib tights. Fits me well.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Also, if anyone is a *first time customer* and buying over 50 pounds/75 dollars of Rapha online, I have a coupon code that will give you free shipping and a free cycling cap. It's only for first time customers.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

limba said:


> I'm 5'8", 30ish" waist, 150-155 pounds and I sorta have big thighs. I wear a medium. I have extra length in the legs. I think you would be ok with med but see what other people say.


Thanks, man. 20% off all clothing (except Assos) at Competitive Cyclist right now, so it's a good time to buy.


----------



## TheBus33 (May 9, 2008)

*Gore Bib Tights*



lblanch40 said:


> I'm 6'0" and weigh 195lbs and just bought the Gore Oxygen 3 bib tights. Fits me well.


Hello ,

can you tell me what size you went with ? I am 6 feet tall, long legged , and weigh 200 pounds. 36 inch waist .

Thanks


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

I bought the XL Gore bib tight.


----------



## TheBus33 (May 9, 2008)

*Gore Bib Tight Sizing for a 6 foot , 200 pounder.*



lblanch40 said:


> I bought the XL Gore bib tight.


Thank you -- I am hoping the XL fits me.


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

TheBus33 said:


> Thank you -- I am hoping the XL fits me.


You have, pretty much, the same measurements as me, so I feel the XL will fit you great.


----------

